# Age/gender



## Patrickkk (Sep 30, 2021)

Can anyone help with the age/gender of this chick I'm not sure how much longer it needs heat and what temperature it needs to be at. Any help would great thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gender is kind of tough since it's not totally out of its fluff yet. 

If it is indoors it can probably do without heat at this point. Outdoors it all depends on how cold it gets at night.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks around 3 weeks old and gender would be difficult to tell right now just because their combs around this age aren't developed and they still have fuzz. But if I had to say what gender it was I'd say it's leaning more towards pullet.


----------



## Patrickkk (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks so much for all the help😀.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Patrickkk said:


> Thanks so much for all the help😀.


No problem! Do you think you could get a wingspan picture of the wing spread out.


----------



## Patrickkk (Sep 30, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> No problem! Do you think you could get a wingspan picture of the wing spread out.



Not sure if there wilp help (s)he likes to flap around


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Patrickkk said:


> Not sure if there wilp help (s)he likes to flap around
> View attachment 42787
> View attachment 42788


Looks like it might be a cockerel because of how the wing span just goes straight across and a females will go halfway and curve in. Here is a picture to show you. Technically I'm still leaning towards pullet though.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The first pic shows the wing spread of a pullet. The second pic shows absolutely nothing helpful.

I believe you have a pullet about 3 weeks old, but that is not based on the wing picture and at this young age I could be way off base. Whether or not it still needs heat depends on several factors as robin has already mentioned. I've had 5 week olds off heat, outdoors in the coop/run. and temps were in the low 40s at night.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm still thinking pullet also.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

When deciding when to turn off the heat lamp, I watch the chick's behavior. When they no longer go to the heat lamp to get warm and no longer sleep under the lamp at night, I shut the lamp off.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Patrickkk said:


> Can anyone help with the age/gender of this chick I'm not sure how much longer it needs heat and what temperature it needs to be at. Any help would great thank you.
> View attachment 42785
> View attachment 42786


it seems about 2-3 weeks old and I am guessing pullet. I usually keep mine on heat until 4 weeks so waiting 1 more week will be fine. For the breed, I think it looks like a serama chick. is that the breed?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Looks around 3 weeks old and gender would be difficult to tell right now just because their combs around this age aren't developed and they still have fuzz. But if I had to say what gender it was I'd say it's leaning more towards pullet.


I just said about what you did! 2-3 weeks old and leaning towards pullet! Great minds think alike...


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Patrickkk said:


> Not sure if there wilp help (s)he likes to flap around
> View attachment 42787
> View attachment 42788


yep. Now that I see this pic and the thing Animals45 posted I am saying pullet


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Looks like it might be a cockerel because of how the wing span just goes straight across and a females will go halfway and curve in. Here is a picture to show you. Technically I'm still leaning towards pullet though.
> View attachment 42789


well in the first picture it seemed that in the second part of the wing it curved down instead of being completely straight, so your instinct is telling you right.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The chick is not a serama, sorry. And yes, serama is a breed.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Breed looks like a Barred Rock.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I just said about what you did! 2-3 weeks old and leaning towards pullet! Great minds think alike...


I guess so! 😄


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Pullet


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Breed looks like a Barred Rock.


I don't think it's a barred rock because they are more black and don't develop the white until about 6 weeks old. They also have a white spot beneath their eye, and in this chick, there is not one. I only shared this because I don't know much, but when I do, I want to share it so people will think I'm smart.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I don't think it's a barred rock because they are more black and don't develop the white until about 6 weeks old. They also have a white spot beneath their eye, and in this chick, there is not one. I only shared this because I don't know much, but when I do, I want to share it so people will think I'm smart.


What is :ROFLMAO?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What is :ROFLMAO?


What? I get ROFLMAO but like what are you asking


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> What? I get ROFLMAO but like what are you asking


What does ROFLMAO mean


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What does ROFLMAO mean


Look it up it has a bad word in it so I don't want to say


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Look it up it has a bad word in it so I don't want to say


I don’t say ROFLMAO I say LMAO


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I don't think it's a barred rock because they are more black and don't develop the white until about 6 weeks old. They also have a white spot beneath their eye, and in this chick, there is not one. I only shared this because I don't know much, but when I do, I want to share it so people will think I'm smart.


This is a 3 week old barred rock. Looks like a barred rock to me.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> This is a 3 week old barred rock. Looks like a barred rock to me.
> View attachment 42828


huh well I don't know


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t say ROFLMAO I say LMAO


yeah well it's still in that... it's Laughing my ass off.....


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> huh well I don't know


Wait what do you mean?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wait what do you mean?


I don't know what breed it is


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I don't know what breed it is


Barred rock


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Barred rock


Exactly what I said but some people aren't agreeing with me except you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Exactly what I said but some people aren't agreeing with me except you.


Oh


----------

